# aircraft maintenance in thailand



## canadianame (Mar 11, 2013)

hey guys, i am a licensed aircraft mechanic in Canada and i want to move to Thailand. I have some family in bangkok but that is not where i would have to go(anywhere in thailand is fine) . Does anyone have any information on the aviation scene in thailand? Any information would be a huge help! Thanks!


----------

